# [SOLVED] Kernel panic...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, got a new issue. Both cores panic on boot now. Not sure why.

Panic image

What's going on here? I cannot do anything after this except hold the power button. I cannot even scroll up to see anything else.

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

> What's going on here? I cannot do anything after this except hold the power button. I cannot even scroll up to see anything else.

 

i suspect the real problem got scrolled off the screen.

there could be tons of reasons for one to happen.  did you change anything recently?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I just updated, but how do I get to the point where I can see the real issue so I can begin to fix it?

I just booted System Rescue CD and mounted everything. No logs at all from the time or date of the panic.

*UPDATE*

OK, I recorded a video of the boot sequence with my Android phone. Stepping through the frames the last thing I see is my SATA link powering down, right after the DVD-RAM drive is detected. Going to check my SATA settings.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, upon booting System Rescue I decided to check the output there also. Is it normal for the HDD and ODD links to go down?

```

73:[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x11ffd1000-0x11fffbfff]

117:[    0.000000] Memory: 3954256K/4145068K available (12300K kernel code, 1885K rwdata, 4520K rodata, 16600K init, 1328K bss, 190812K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

225:[    0.175733] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.ISAB.ECDV: GPE=0x11, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x934, EC_DATA=0x930

359:[    0.413780] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.ISAB.ECDV: GPE=0x11, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x934, EC_DATA=0x930

366:[    0.415306] libata version 3.00 loaded.

576:[    2.857077] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

584:[    2.868279] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1c900 irq 24

585:[    2.868449] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1c980 irq 24

586:[    2.868616] ata3: DUMMY

587:[    2.868719] ata4: DUMMY

588:[    2.868822] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1cb00 irq 24

589:[    2.868991] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1cb80 irq 24

727:[    3.336138] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

728:[    3.342605] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB, 2AR10002, max UDMA/133

729:[    3.342721] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

730:[    3.349226] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

731:[    3.349515] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST1000LM024 HN-M 0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

747:[    3.824138] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

748:[    3.828138] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-U20N, A101, max UDMA/133

749:[    3.833281] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

755:[    4.169229] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

758:[    4.479832] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

760:[    4.488988] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 20480k

766:[    4.520138] rodata_test: all tests were successful

771:[    5.056166] wmi_bus wmi_bus-PNP0C14:00: WQBC data block query control method not found

```

They come up correctly (disk at 3Gbps and DVD at 1.5Gbps) but then they go down. I can mount the drive partitions, so I assume they come up as needed. If this is the case I am still lost as to why my kernel is panicing.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Alright, I have rebuilt my kernel from scratch and still get this. The configuration imported from 4.9.72 seems to work, but the 4.9.76  hand-made one is not working. Below is a paste of the two files. The left side is the new configuration and the right side is the old.

Kernel configs

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, I am stuck. I believe I have everything needed to boot the system, but it just keeps crashing and I cannot figure out what to do next. Below is my hardware info and kernel config.

Kernel config

Hardware info

USB info

What am I not doing, or doing wrong?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Can somebody please direct me as to what I can do to get an entire crash dump? I cannot see a good chunk of this dump and as such, I cannot figure it out. I have tried a few things I found on the web to enable it to log, but that isn't working.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Your SATA is a red herring.

```
584:[    2.868279] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1c900 irq 24

585:[    2.868449] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfed1c800 port 0xfed1c980 irq 24 
```

ata1 and ata2 come up and stay up.

```
755:[    4.169229] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

758:[    4.479832] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300) 
```

don't have any hardware connected, so that's expected.

Do yo get a kernel panic message, if so, what is it?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, I did not see the five and six. Also, the kernel panic is linked in the first post in this thread. Each time it crashes the message is the same.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

We need the text message that introduces the panic.

Its scrolled off the top of the screen.

It will start with the words "Kernel Panic" 

You might get it with a video. It may take several goes before you capture it.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I've tried recording video several times and it blurs. I do not have a 120fps camera unfortunately, only the one on my Galaxy Note 4. I will try again, but so far it always comes out as a jumble of crap when I record it. I cannot scroll up after the crash either, and I cannot get it to record the crash to file.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

Post the blur ... we might be able to work out what it says from the line length.

If the system that crashes has a real serial port, a serial console is an option.

That well need another system that has some way of picking up the serial data stream.

A USB to serial converter will be OK here but no on the system that crashes.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I finally got a good capture. Blurry, but I saw it stating it could not mount root.

```

Please append a correct root= boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)

```

Now, my system uses the AHCI SATA driver, and as you can see I have it enabled in my kernel configuration and built-in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The_Great_Sephiroth,

That panic says that their is a bit missing to allow the kernel to talk to the HDD.

Your config looks good to me, so lets see if its likely to belong to the kernel you are trying to boot.

The idea is to check timestamps on the relevant files.

Starting with .config, which should be the oldest, make a note of the timestamp on the file.

Next, arch/x86/boot/bzImage must be newer, if it was generated from that config.

Lastly /boot/<kernel_binary> should have the same or later timestamp as arch/x86/boot/bzImage.

Ahhh ..

```
# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set
```

That's to top layer of the SCSI stack. You need that.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Oh crap I cannot believe I missed that! I could have SWORN I set the SCSI section up. I in fact did not set ANYTHING in that section. I just went through and did that. This is a CLASSIC facepalm moment.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

That was it. My entire SCSI section was blank. I cannot believe I screwed up in such a simple way, but I did not even think of SCSI, only the SATA/AHCI stuff, which was set. Lesson learned. Thank you very much for your help, Neddy. Yes, I can be an idiot when I am worn out on a problem!

----------

